# 5 Stars For Tippers only!



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

The way it should be

I also tell riders their rating when I verify their first name. 
"Jack 4.6?"

They are always interested and most have no idea they are being rated by the drivers. I explain the only way to maintain 5 stars as a rider is to tip. Once they know I am going to rate them they act ALOT nicer a well. 

Most riders that know they're being rated always either tip or offer a "five for five" deal sometime during the ride.


----------



## sliksock (Apr 18, 2014)

I imagine if you ever get "secret shopped" it will be your last Uber ride.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not soliciting a gratuity. Only answering questions about other drivers to the best of my knowledge.

You can't do it straight up, you gotta work it in to the convo bruh.

A very smart person once told me, "Scared money don't make none. Act like a ***** and you WILL get f- ed!"


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Most riders I've encountered don't care about their rating. These are probably the same riders that typically rate us low because they don't think it's a big deal. I try my best to educate them on what a 4.6 or lower does for the driver.

Riders have learned that there is no consequence of the rating system on them. Even if I explain to them that drivers can/will turn down ride requests, they'll tell me they've always gotten a ride.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I've always rated my riders 5 stars. I thought they were able to see their rating before, so I never wanted to rate them lower. Now that I know they don't see their ratings I won't be giving out 5s like candy!


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

This is beside the point but....

They tell you they don't care but every human being wants to know what others are thinking about them, even if the thoughts have no direct effect on them. 

The point is....we as drivers can separate the cream from the crop and act accordingly.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Since this thread started, I started to giving more thought to rating riders. What do you think of this idea?

All riders start off with 5 stars, then...

- 1 star if they don't enter their correct pick up location in the app or if they move away from their requested pick up location
- 1 star if they keep us waiting at least 3 minutes
- 1 star if they bring their pet in the car without asking
- 1 star if they elect to give us turn by turn navigation and then either (a) give us last second command "turn left right here!" or (b) forget that they are giving us directions and then get upset that we aren't going their preferred way
- 1 star if they have unreasonable travel time expectations given the current traffic conditions
- 1 star if they request anything that is unlawful (accept more passengers than we have seatbelts for, make an illegal U-turn, speeding, drive in the breakdown lane, etc.)
- 1 star if they leave trash (water bottles, candy wrappers, etc.) behind
- 1 star if they leave the door open when they exit


+ 1 star if they apologize for keeping us waiting
+ 1 star if they text/call us after requesting a ride with their exact location
+ 1 star if they thank us for water, candy, mints, gum or anything else we offer them
+ 1 star if they know where they are going / give us a precise destination address
+ 1 star if they aren't in a rush or understand that the current traffic conditions are not in our control
+ 1 star if they show appreciation for our efforts in getting them to their destination in the most efficient way possible
+ 1 star if they are friendly and or generally easy going
+ 1 star if they ask about how the rating system works and understand what a less than 5-star driving rating means to us
+ 2 stars if they make us laugh 

And an automatic 5-star riding rating when they say that they loved the ride and mention that they will give us 5 stars


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wyatt said:


> The way it should be
> 
> I also tell riders their rating when I verify their first name.
> "Jack 4.6?"
> ...


What an excellent approach Wyatt! I will be trying that tomorrow...fantastic tip.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> All riders start off with 5 stars, then...
> 
> - 1 star if they don't enter their correct pick up location in the app or if they move away from their requested pick up location
> - 1 star if they keep us waiting at least 3 minutes
> - 1 star if they leave the door open when they exit


These are reasonable.



> - 1 star if they bring their pet in the car without asking
> - 1 star if they elect to give us turn by turn navigation and then either (a) give us last second command "turn left right here!" or (b) forget that they are giving us directions and then get upset that we aren't going their preferred way
> - 1 star if they have unreasonable travel time expectations given the current traffic conditions
> - 1 star if they request anything that is unlawful (accept more passengers than we have seatbelts for, make an illegal U-turn, speeding, drive in the breakdown lane, etc.)
> - 1 star if they leave trash (water bottles, candy wrappers, etc.) behind


These should cost the rider more than one star per infraction. Two at least. There's a few (leaving trash in the car, making illegal requests) that I would consider automatic 1-star ratings. Especially since you probably aren't getting 5 stars from them anyway.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

I thought I was the only one doing this lol. Same here, if I don't get a tip it's an automatic 4 or under


----------



## Rich Chen (Apr 28, 2014)

I will start doing this as well.


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

spread the word people, tell all the uber drives about this system. It's time to take control of this. Uber is nothing without us remember that.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok. We should, as a group, promote this practice. This is my 2nd week driving as an Uber Black driver and to some clients you can't just be nice enough for them not to [email protected] you off with one star rating. From today onward, I'll start giving out 4's for non tippers.

We should get a structured meaning out of this star system.


----------



## Juberizer (Jun 27, 2014)

Cannot believe this is a conversation worth having.
Premeditated revenge by rating?
Complete waste of time.
Either rate or don't.
Do the best job you can.
This is otherthink at best.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

I dont know about you but I much rather get 5 stars then a $3 tip.
And there is consequence if they have low ratings a few driver's including me do not accept any riders with lower then 4.5 ratings. 
They have a low rating for a reason and I don't care to find out what that reason is.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Art said:


> I dont know about you but I much rather get 5 stars then a $3 tip.


Ratings can be turned into money. What do I mean?

If you have high ratings, you can take more risk by working times and areas that are more profitable but result in lower ratings: I.e. Surge and late nights. If your ratings are low and bordering on getting deactivated, you may be wise to stick to low paying day rides, probably the $5 grinders, until you can work your way out of the pit.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Juberizer said:


> Cannot believe this is a conversation worth having.
> Premeditated revenge by rating?
> Complete waste of time.
> Either rate or don't.
> ...


It's always great to hear it from an Uber staff. Thank you!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Juberizer said:


> Cannot believe this is a conversation worth having.
> Premeditated revenge by rating?
> Complete waste of time.
> Either rate or don't.
> ...


What's your rating Jube?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have been asked several times by riders to do things inappropriate or illegal, and I have rated 2 drivers 1 star and lodged complaints with Uber. 

I let a lot of things slide, but I will never compromise my safety or liberty for a fare.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> I have been asked several times by riders to do things inappropriate or illegal, and I have rated 2 drivers 1 star and lodged complaints with Uber.
> 
> I let a lot of things slide, but I will never compromise my safety or liberty for a fare.


This is something that all of us experience, unfortunately. Then, @hole riders rate you down to hell for not cooperating with the shenanigans.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

GhostDriver said:


> This is something that all of us experience, unfortunately. Then, @hole riders rate you down to hell for not cooperating with the shenanigans.


Coupled with the fact that UBER does not provide any opportunity for a poor rating given in spite by a rider to be reviewed and reversed, adds to a Litany of failures that Uber is racking up.

Failure to support its drivers Against unreasonable rider requests.

Failure to defend a good drivers rating against Illegal and dangerous requests.

Failure to provide any concrete proof that Uber values its conscientious drivers.

Failure to minimise unnecessary stress imposed on drivers by a unfair rating system.

So Travis K and all you Cocksucking Uber Manager F!%[email protected]#ces, do something about this or you'll wake up one day with someone's dick in your ear!


----------



## Juberizer (Jun 27, 2014)

GhostDriver said:


> It's always great to hear it from an Uber staff. Thank you!


I'm not Uber staff. 
You?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Juberizer said:


> I'm not Uber staff.
> You?


Mate!!!

I think you've been outed.


----------



## Juberizer (Jun 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Mate!!!
> 
> I think you've been outed.


Mate. 
Bullshit. 
You can imagine anything you'd like. 
I am a driver in San Diego California. 
If this is the way you treat people on the forum than ****in go back to driving a cab. 
"Mate" ha.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Juberizer said:


> Mate.
> Bullshit.
> You can imagine anything you'd like.
> I am a driver in San Diego California.
> ...


Driving a Cab for 9 years and paying one off over 7 years Was a great apprenticeship. Apart from providing me with a pool of regular clients To kick off my private hire car and tourist Vehicle Business, it also paid for the deposit on my house.

Driving in a regulated industry had its limitations and frustrations. It had huge overheads but it wasn't like the game of Russian Roulette that Uber plays with its drivers in so many areas of its operations.

I was fooled by your defence of an inherently unfair rating system. You say you're a driver, but sound like apologist for a business that is predicated on basis of breaking public safety principles and exploiting a workforce hoping they've found a income that meets their needs.

Don't bag Cab drivers who operate within a regulatory framework whilst defending UBER and its rating system.

If it sounds like a Duck
Looks like a Duck
Its a Duck!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

*Public Apology*

*I've just woken up and re-read the post above. It was written whilst waiting inside a Police Station I was summonsed to, 35km away at 9pm. *

*I'd witnessed what I thought was road rage incident which then strangely developed into a car-jacking. *

*Then I'm told by the Police that the guy whose face was opened up by a knife wasn't assisting police, was known to them for prior crimes and they needed to use witness accounts to piece together what happened. Other motorists stopped and put themselves at some risk trying to stop the violence. *

*So you have these guys, lets call them "Tuber" & "Lyfto" happily shedding blood publicly helped by innocent motorists. Tuber and Lyfto have fought and sucked in the resources of other motorists in turf wars around the country. *

*The slow moving enforcement agencies only have the good guys to lean on, so under threat of subpoena they go in a do the right thing, wasting time on lawless individuals who waste huge amounts of taxpayers funds in the pursuit of justice and emergency medical costs involved. *

*Then when the two combatants walk away from hospital and the law with the help of clever lawyers and taxpayer funded healthcare they turn on the honest public. *

*Stealing from them. Selling a drug (that could be called financial independence) that has so many underlying risks but satisfies an immediate need. And when it suits these lawless combatants, allowing the innocent supporting motorists to lose their assets to enforcement agencies and possibly their good record. *

*Sorry for the language I used in the prior post above. I'm not going to remove it, because UBER does need to understand the feelings it's unjust rating system generates. Sorry if I offended anyone in this great little community. *


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Wyatt said:


> The way it should be
> 
> I also tell riders their rating when I verify their first name.
> "Jack 4.6?"
> ...





GhostDriver said:


> Ok. We should, as a group, promote this practice. This is my 2nd week driving as an Uber Black driver and to some clients you can't just be nice enough for them not to [email protected] you off with one star rating. From today onward, I'll start giving out 4's for non tippers.
> 
> We should get a structured meaning out of this star system.


 This 5 star rating for tippers is brilliant. Drivers could change the rating system for drivers benefit. As the OP said the riders don't even know they are being rated many times. As a new driver I was giving them all 5 Star because I thought they could see the rating. Didn't see any info on how this works until now, so very happy to see this. Promote "Uber - 5 stars for tippers only" on FB and Twitter, etc.. $9/hour is the waiting rate for my location. A bit of a joke really. Drivers are financing this 19 Billion $ company. Driving anything near a luxury car for uberx is not a good idea.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Every time I see a rider with less than 5 stars I now think of Wyatt... Like Uber drivers, 5 stars don't last long!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm a believer and an adherent. I don't know if it's a trend or a flash in the pan, but I started getting more tips than ever (Number, not monetary quantity) the other day. Perhaps riders are figuring out how things are on the Real Real, or maybe there were just a lot of riders asking: What's the deal with tips? To which I reply: 
"It's not folded into the fare whatsoever like some think. Tip if you can if service is extraordinary. If you choose to do so, it has to be in cash as there's no way to do it on the uber app." 
I am, however, quite well spoken and can rap that sentence in a comprehendible manner very easily, many cannot. Other than my wordsmithing, I'm quite a window licker. 
I'm seriously considering a sign in the vehicle (ever-so-subtly phrased) explaining the tips thing, but even with my golden ratings and service I feel like Boston *****es (including the men) may take offense and give me 3/4 star rapings just for the truth telling. Also I fear the evil corporation itself. I have so much more hidden hatred for the uber rider public (and therefore the general age group/type) since beginning. But strangely, there's a vast majority that are quite kind, most of whom are just too ignorant to think of a tip. Nobody seems to really WORK in America anymore. ****in Service economy with a big belly of welfare fatness.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've had recent success with taking credit card tips through square, and passengers like receiving a receipt for the tip via text.


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wyatt said:


> The way it should be
> 
> I also tell riders their rating when I verify their first name.
> "Jack 4.6?"
> ...


How are you going to get someone to tip when its not required in the first place? thats just dirty


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

kenny said:


> I thought I was the only one doing this lol. Same here, if I don't get a tip it's an automatic 4 or under


Tipping is not required thats Uber policy. There is not supposed to be cash exchange.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Vudu
You're a good little Menshevik aren't you? Tipping is not required in a vast majority of service industries, but if you can't figure out that Uber gives off the impression that we're "taken care of" on this end, while making about 50% of gross BEFORE upkeep/repair/Car cleaning and taxes, then you're as dumb as most OTHER Uber employees I've had to deal with. If you aren't an Uber employee, you're just a simple millennial mouth breather who hasn't a clue about working people and the meaning of "required." You're not required to wash your hands after takin a shit, but you're pretty disgusting if you don't. Dismissed.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

vudu145 said:


> Tipping is not required thats Uber policy. There is not supposed to be cash exchange.


GOD your comments just swirl around in my brain, I gotta go ****** my frontal lobe. I guess I should feel good that I could at least express my feelings to a person like yourself. Mostly they just get out of my vehicle after waving off a dollar from their friend who appreciated the excellent service I provide. But there you are. Choke on your own panties ASAP


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> GOD your comments just swirl around in my brain, I gotta go ****** my frontal lobe. I guess I should feel good that I could at least express my feelings to a person like yourself. Mostly they just get out of my vehicle after waving off a dollar from their friend who appreciated the excellent service I provide. But there you are. Choke on your own panties ASAP


You, sir, just made my evening. _I _almost choked when I read that. Well played.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Rule followers are not for Uber. Think about it, we work WITH a company that operates in the "grey area". They are the biggest rule breakers! PEACE AND LOVE PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

He


UberSF said:


> Rule followers are not for Uber. Think about it, we work WITH a company that operates in the "grey area". They are the biggest rule breakers! PEACE AND LOVE PEACE AND LOVE


l
Hell yeah SF I am warning you with PEACE AND LOVE that I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Stern fan??


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> I'm a believer and an adherent. I don't know if it's a trend or a flash in the pan, but I started getting more tips than ever (Number, not monetary quantity) the other day. Perhaps riders are figuring out how things are on the Real Real, or maybe there were just a lot of riders asking: What's the deal with tips? To which I reply:
> "It's not folded into the fare whatsoever like some think. Tip if you can if service is extraordinary. If you choose to do so, it has to be in cash as there's no way to do it on the uber app."
> I am, however, quite well spoken and can rap that sentence in a comprehendible manner very easily, many cannot. Other than my wordsmithing, I'm quite a window licker.
> I'm seriously considering a sign in the vehicle (ever-so-subtly phrased) explaining the tips thing, but even with my golden ratings and service I feel like Boston *****es (including the men) may take offense and give me 3/4 star rapings just for the truth telling. Also I fear the evil corporation itself. I have so much more hidden hatred for the uber rider public (and therefore the general age group/type) since beginning. But strangely, there's a vast majority that are quite kind, most of whom are just too ignorant to think of a tip. Nobody seems to really WORK in America anymore. ****in Service economy with a big belly of welfare fatness.


Oh my...


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I agree that Uber needs to revamp its rating system, as it is grossly unfair to the drivers, but this needs to be fixed by Uber. The drivers or the passengers are not going to fix it. 

1. If a passenger gets into my car and I tell him "Good morning Bob 4.2", and then I explain to him that 4.2 is his rating....guess what I'm going to get. It's not going to be 5 stars. I'd be lucky if I and his next 10 drivers get a 5. This is a pretty bad idea. 

2. Some passengers are true assholes. But some are genuinely nice people who perhaps don't deserve a 3 or a 4 just because they didn't tip, since in their agreement with Uber it's clear that they don't have to tip. That's part of the so-called "Uber experience". 

So punish your passengers with a bad rating for being assholes, for being drunk, for being loud, for puking, etc., but you shouldn't give them a bad rating for not tipping. And getting into a totally unexpected conversation about Uber ratings with a passenger who perhaps wants a quiet trip is also a pretty stupid idea. They only think about Uber when they need a ride. Uber is not their life, and for most, even a remotely interesting topic. 

3. I get tipped on UberX about 30% of the time. That's about the same percentage of time that most Lyft drivers get tipped, and tipping is encouraged on Lyft. It's all about the service you provide, not necessarily about how nice your car is.

So all of you whining about tips, go to your local Uber office and take it up with them. Problem is you also agreed to drive for Uber in a cashless environment, so you really have no argument. It sounds like a lot of you can't afford to drive for Uber. Perhaps you should consider delivering pizzas.

There are many things Uber needs to fix --- ratings, the tipping situation, low fares, the phone fee, customer service, regulatory issues, etc --- but none of that is the passenger's fault. You agreed to a contract. Now man-up and deal with it, or return your phone and GTFO.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I agree that Uber needs to revamp its rating system, as it is grossly unfair to the drivers, but this needs to be fixed by Uber.


Ummm.. don't forget..this guy has been driving for about 10 days...


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I agree that Uber needs to revamp its rating system, as it is grossly unfair to the drivers, but this needs to be fixed by Uber. The drivers or the passengers are not going to fix it.
> 
> 1. If a passenger gets into my car and I tell him "Good morning Bob 4.2", and then I explain to him that 4.2 is his rating....guess what I'm going to get. It's not going to be 5 stars. I'd be lucky if I and his next 10 drivers get a 5. This is a pretty bad idea.
> 
> ...


*I need to learn to stop whining and "man up."
Could you teach me how?

I was born on the tail end of a generation that appreciated this type of service, 
and tipping for extraordinary service was built into my blood, 
especially when we're a de facto taxi service with quality that makes real taxis look like a dirty horsedrawn lorrie in Bulgaria
and low fares that mirror the exchange rate there.
So the education I've received from you so far, the introductory man camp, or..Basic Training, if I may, 
makes me long for more instruction on how to be a man. 
Please, Sensai, I am but a thin-skinned Eunuch desperate for your instruction in the arts of

1. Keeping quiet about my feelings on a forum designed for topical self-expression.
2. Perceiving over computer text whether or not someone is "whining" when they make the mistake of complaining on a forum designed for topical self-expression.
3. Brilliantly numbering my instructions for the tiny humans, atrophied and weak from a world outside of your professorship.

4. Leaning over, knees straightened, and literally

****ING MY OWN FACE. *


----------



## JoshM (Aug 1, 2014)

I believe we should follow uber's lead on ratings and not have the rider know theirs. If a rider asks me their rating I always tell them they're a 5 star. I don't want them to take it out on me or other drivers if I told some of them the truth.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

kalo said:


> Ummm.. don't forget..this guy has been driving for about 10 days...


Sorry Kalo. I've been driving since June (before you started), I've done 187 trips (4.83 rating), and unlike you, I haven't quit.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> *I need to learn to stop whining and "man up."
> Could you teach me how?
> 
> I was born on the tail end of a generation that appreciated this type of service,
> ...


Take it easy Sgt. I have as much right to give my opinion as you have to give yours. Be careful not to pop a vein there buddy.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Take it easy Sgt. I have as much right to give my opinion as you have to give yours. Be careful not to pop a vein there buddy.


Just to be clear, you've switched your policy on opinions from 
1."Stop whining" (stop voicing your opinion, especially when it doesn't conform with my arbitrary and unstated benchmarks for approved free speech and complaint formatting)
and
2. "Man up" (If you're feeling dissatisfied with your contract as a 'partner', don't do what those throughout American labor history have done, working through available systems, structures and tools to affect change. Instead, know that this practice now undermines your social gender role and therefore is now invalid if you want to remain manly in my opinion)
to
3. Complete reversal on equal expression ("I have as much right to give my opinion as you have to give yours." [As far as my prior stifling of your freedom of opinion with the above direct quotes and the undermining of your value as a man, that was someone else who snuck into my room like a rogue in the night. It's not that I'm a total hypocrite or anything like that. I'm a Ninja, so...Who you gonna trust?])

4. Complete deflection and attempted projection of newly-introduced angry feelings which had no part in the conversation before. (Perhaps the other members of the forum will be unable to go look at SgtMurphy's poopyhead comments and notice that he wasn't actually about to have anything approaching a veinous embolism. That he carefully deconstructed my ridiculous remarks, which both clarify my purported disagreement with the uber policies while at the same time absolving the angelic riders of any basic consideration or research into paying next to nothing for a ride that's so excellent it's disruptive of monopolies across the nation will go completely unnoticed by those dum dums on the forum. And if any of them decide to try any funny stuff, I'll just call them a ***** and tell them to man up, perhaps encouraging them to strike a cartoon ninja pose and stop ****in' whining!! See DAD, I'm 4.83, I'M NOT A FAILURE! Come at me Bro! Rarrhh!! Go deliver pizza if you don't like it, ******s!! {Masturbates furiously with own tears})

I'm glad we talked. 
Humbly Yours,
 Sergeant Murphy


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Just to be clear, you've switched your policy on opinions from
> 1."Stop whining" (stop voicing your opinion, especially when it doesn't conform with my arbitrary and unstated benchmarks for approved free speech and complaint formatting)
> and
> 2. "Man up" (If you're feeling dissatisfied with your contract as a 'partner', don't do what those throughout American labor history have done, working through available systems, structures and tools to affect change. Instead, know that this practice now undermines your social gender role and therefore is now invalid if you want to remain manly in my opinion)
> ...


I'm sorry Sergeant. I didn't realize only your passive-aggressive opinions counted. I will drop and give you 20!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I'm sorry Sergeant. I didn't realize only your passive-aggressive opinions counted. I will drop and give you 20!


You just gave me another 4. (Complete Deflection)
You keep desperately acting as though I'm simply shouting out from my id, barking commands at you
to "be a man(up!)" or other motion-picture-based concepts of military-think, because you've watched space Marines on James Cameron's Avatar and you see that I'm former military. 
But since I'm going to be watching HBO on my huge television and enjoying coffee for a spell, I'm more than happy to point out the fact that none of my above comments have relied on such a shoddy and simple foundation as yours. 
Predictably, and as you've done in the previous replies to my initial (exclamation free) objection to your original fatherly diatribe against whiners and non-men, you should now obfuscate entirely and fail to speak to specifics on anything I say. 
This will fairly and nakedly demonstrate your absolute inability to counter my arguments with any specificity, and each straw man you attempt to built against me can be so simply shown to be that. 
A quick scroll up will show all readers that you have absolutely no textual basis derived from my actual statements for the wavering, fluid generalities that leak out of your inferior intellect, drawing from some patchy memories of what those silly military men do. 
Pushups. Yes. Good one. 
Now, do your thing or don't. I'll be enjoying HBO and a sunrise over Boston. 
The Ninja will now crouch and consider his next deflection or classy dismissal.

_I give you 4.83 Throwing Stars for effort. _


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Sergeant,

I apologize if you can't take a joke. I would never call anyone in the military "silly". I am a retired Navy YNCM(SS) (E-9). Retired in 2011 after 22 years in the submarine service. I have nothing but the utmost respect for all military men and women. But I know my military rank doesn't mean anything in an internet forum about a ride-sharing service. 

My opinion here is not really important. You don't have to like it. You can even choose to ignore me from the forum settings and you won't see any of my messages. 

You are obviously a very intellectual man. Much smarter than me. A better driver too I'm sure. Now enjoy your HBO (is Taxicab Confessions on tonight?) and have yourself a wonderful weekend.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

kalo said:


> Ummm.. don't forget..this guy has been driving for about 10 days...


And probably working for Uber for about a year, lol.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

JoshM said:


> I believe we should follow uber's lead on ratings and not have the rider know theirs. If a rider asks me their rating I always tell them they're a 5 star. I don't want them to take it out on me or other drivers if I told some of them the truth.


Your method will backfire on you because assholes who know they are assholes will continue to be assholes and even ramp it up a bit of they feel there are no consequences to their behavior.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Sorry Kalo. I've been driving since June (before you started), I've done 187 trips (4.83 rating), and unlike you, I haven't quit.


187 trips since June? Wow, that's like 25 trips a week! Try doing your weekly amount in a night like the rest of us do, CSR.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> 187 trips since June? Wow, that's like 25 trips a week! Try doing your weekly amount in a night like the rest of us do, CSR.


Oh Tom, you're so insecure it's sad. By the way, did you pull your loaded gun on any passengers last night? Threatened to blow anybody's brains out?

I know there was a driver's strike in Nashville, but you seem like the type who would cross the picket line for a $5 fare, and then cry yourself to sleep over how much Uber sucks.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Enough already. You're making me long for the old days when there were just ~150 members. Can the crap.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Oh Tom, you're so insecure it's sad. By the way, did you pull your loaded gun on any passengers last night? Threatened to blow anybody's brains out?
> 
> I know there was a driver's strike in Nashville, but you seem like the type who would cross the picket line for a $5 fare, and then cry yourself to sleep over how much Uber sucks.


Captain Stubing, you're such a strange incendiary little pest. How can you take pleasure in being on here so much just to advance these tepid attempts at firing people up.
You and I have made a relative peace, like after Lieutenant Dan and God Almighty make amends after the great storm in the Gulf. (In this scenario, I would be the latter character of course.)
I think that, more than your seemingly reflexive anti-driver contrarianism, it is your aimlessness of rhetoric with which I take issue. For example, I don't even know what thread you're lashing out at Nashville about, but I'm sure that you have no reason to believe that he'd "Cross a picket line for a $5 fare" out of his statement. You're just a broken record on these baseless and strange comments which then always fall back to some retreat line of machismo. Cripes.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Enough already. You're making me long for the old days when there were just ~150 members. Can the crap.


https://www.google.com/search?q=lin...tbreak.com%2Ftag%2Fabraham-lincoln%2F;640;503


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Enough already. You're making me long for the old days when there were just ~150 members. Can the crap.


Agreed. Stop with the personal insults and move on.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Agreed. Stop with the personal insults and move on.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

UberSF said:


> Rule followers are not for Uber. Think about it, we work WITH a company that operates in the "grey area". They are the biggest rule breakers! PEACE AND LOVE PEACE AND LOVE


Amen!


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Oh Tom, you're so insecure it's sad. By the way, did you pull your loaded gun on any passengers last night? Threatened to blow anybody's brains out?
> 
> I know there was a driver's strike in Nashville, but you seem like the type who would cross the picket line for a $5 fare, and then cry yourself to sleep over how much Uber sucks.


I'm the insecure one? Me thinks you protest too much! BTW, YNCM, what is the difference between a ship and a boat? Someone with your vast Navy experience should be able to answer that one, I mean I got out as a lowly E-6 and I know that one.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

What in fresh hell is going on in here, gentlemen.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

My goodness.

Having read through the backlog of very... _interesting _opinions, I have to say that this is the most vitriolic conversation I've seen on these forums yet.

That said; Expecting tips is silly. You knew Uber was cashless when you signed up. You've known not to ask for tips since you started taking trips. If someone offers, you remind them that Uber is a cashless system. If they insist afterwards, then sure, take the tip.

If you get caught asking for tips, you're gonna be in a heap of trouble. I'm not exactly okay with the system, but they're the rules, and you agreed to them when you signed on with Uber. That's really the end-all-be-all of things, in this situation. And I'm sorry if that's harsh, which I'm sure some of you will think it is.

Now, can we kindly stop with the pseudo-militaristic dickwaving? Thanks guys, love you. <3<3<3


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Wyatt said:


> The way it should be
> 
> I also tell riders their rating when I verify their first name.
> "Jack 4.6?"
> ...


This is what I have been doing for the last 19 moths and over 4500 trips. if they tip 5 star the rest 1,2,3,4


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Wyatt said:


> The way it should be
> 
> I also tell riders their rating when I verify their first name.
> "Jack 4.6?"
> ...


You're clearly going about rating the wrong way . This is obviously soliciting 5 stars. Just like you shouldn't have to give away free snacks and drinks to get a 5, riders shouldn't have to tip to get a 5. Get a clue.


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

There is this new app I came across for service providers and customers also. This app is got me excited and I can't wait for it to launch and uber can't bully us drivers from using this. Check it out and pre register and tell all your fellow drivers and riders about it. We are in a cashless society and it will be great for us.

Www.tap2tip.com


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Xphoria said:


> There is this new app I came across for service providers and customers also. This app is got me excited and I can't wait for it to launch and uber can't bully us drivers from using this. Check it out and pre register and tell all your fellow drivers and riders about it. We are in a cashless society and it will be great for us.
> 
> Www.tap2tip.com


And the first time a rider lets us know that you were asking them to tip using an app, you'll probably bee in a heap of trouble.

While inventive, it is a rule that you are not to ask for or solicit tips in any way.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Farlance said:


> My goodness.
> 
> Having read through the backlog of very... _interesting _opinions, I have to say that this is the most vitriolic conversation I've seen on these forums yet.
> 
> ...


Hold on while I throw some napalm on the flames... actually when I signed up for Uber last year, it was when they were still claiming that a 20% tip was added to the fare automatically. They also said that they weren't adding this tip into the total fare when calculating their 20% cut. That was before the lawsuit that showed that they were... which is when they switched to the "no need to tip with Uber" policy, followed shortly thereafter with a 20% rate cut... ie they took our tip away because they couldn't take a cut of it anymore, which had the added benefit (in their eyes anyway) of them reducing their rates to appease customers.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Farlance said:


> That said; Expecting tips is silly. You knew Uber was cashless when you signed up. You've known not to ask for tips since you started taking trips.


When drivers signed up they saw a decent rate per mile and minute. Now it's getting hacked like crazy. Drivers are not going to continue volunteering their nice cars, liability, excess time for this crap. The reason Uber is successful is because of all that the DRIVERS are giving. There is NO question about that. Make that "was" successful. I'm not so sure it will be when the drivers wake up and realize they are working for very little with these rate cuts.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I'm the insecure one? Me thinks you protest too much! BTW, YNCM, what is the difference between a ship and a boat? Someone with your vast Navy experience should be able to answer that one, I mean I got out as a lowly E-6 and I know that one.


Pow. 
That just happened.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

JoshM said:


> I believe we should follow uber's lead on ratings and not have the rider know theirs. If a rider asks me their rating I always tell them they're a 5 star. I don't want them to take it out on me or other drivers if I told some of them the truth.


I have no problem with you not volunteering a rider's rating. I do have a problem with you telling them that they are a 5 star if you don't know it to be true.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Xphoria said:


> There is this new app I came across for service providers and customers also. This app is got me excited and I can't wait for it to launch and uber can't bully us drivers from using this. Check it out and pre register and tell all your fellow drivers and riders about it. We are in a cashless society and it will be great for us.
> 
> Www.tap2tip.com


How many times do we have to see a promo for this? And the problem is that telling your customer about it is a great way to be deactivated.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Say goodbye to the 5 star rater. Just received the weekly recap and out of 100 rides given, i received 50 5 star rides. Let the grind begin!


----------

